# Aldi Caravan Cleaner - Any good



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Just noticed that Aldi are selling 1 litre of 'caravan cleaner' at £2.99. 

Anyone know if it's any good at removing the black streaks?


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

I've purchased it previously and wasn't over impressed. Still got most of it left. Find my usual CarPlan triplewax car shampoo works better, and leaves a lovely shine. These days it's easy to find it discounted to less than the Aldi price too.

Just a personal opinion, others may have had better results with the Aldi cleaner - usually I'm a big supporter of their products. And hence, why I bought it.


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

hi
totally ditto the above, good but not outstanding



neill
in
tropical Cambridge


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I found it good at getting marks off vinyl flooring.


----------



## chimnut (Apr 4, 2008)

Ched,
you would be better to use the pink pdi polish for used cars, brings them up a treat


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I use it neat for removing black streaks, dead insects and the black marks that the so called 'quality' cleaners cannot remove.

Occasionally, I use it mixed in the usual way for cleaning the van and it seems near enough to me.

I have the bottle in front of me and it says:

A safe yet effective multi-purpose cleaner designed to tackle light to heavy clean-up tasks around the caravan, motor home and the garage. For use on virtually any surface including glass, metals and alloys, paintwork, PVC, work surfaces, fabrics, tiles and vinyl.

I don't know if it is any good though as it is NOT made in China. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

They have it in again and I bought some. Let's hope it is fairly good.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

I found it quite good I use it double strength for the black streaks.

Graham


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

747 said:


> . . .
> I don't know if it is any good though as it is NOT made in China. :lol: :lol:


I don't believe it - EVERYTHING is made in China (except clothes which are made in Bangladesh & sent to China to have 'made in Britain' labels sewn in)
- I do believe we 'make' something here, I just can't bring anything to mind


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

You get what you pay for these days.

It's cheaper than everything else for a reason :roll: 

Having said that it does do what it says on the bottle.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

When I had a big white MH I tried an assortment of products to remove black streaks - not polishes but just to remove the streaks and my vote would go for Elbow Grease - not elbow grease but Elbow Grease.


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

on the same shelf at my local aldi(oban) they also had black streak remover for the same price( £2.99).i purchased one and it seems to work ok,first wash the vans had this year so streaks were well grained in.jim m :roll:


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

mollmagee said:


> on the same shelf at my local aldi(oban) they also had black streak remover for the same price( £2.99).i purchased one and it seems to work ok,first wash the vans had this year so streaks were well grained in.jim m :roll:


I looked at the black streak remover and came to the conlusion they were the same product but the remover was dearer. I put the cleaner in a spray bottle to use on the streaks.

Graham


----------

